# PYR PUPS ARE HERE! pics finally



## woodsie (Aug 28, 2013)

Well Winnie delivered 10 white Pyr pups yesterday!  Definitely no surprise genetics as they are all pure white and nearly identical. Unfortunately one didn't make it through the night, not sure what happened, a big darling female.   I know its all part of being on a farm and we don't know what happened, I just hope all the rest make it. 

Winnie was a real champ but soooo very protective, I guess what else do you expect from a LGD. Yesterday she did not want me near her pups, she allowed me to come into the kennel/run but as cautiously went to turn a newborn pup towards her she barked at me with her full force and did not stop until I had that latch shut....okay, point taken. Today she was more relaxed and seems to be well oriented, pups are nursing well and she keeps them contained in a pile...Good Winnie! 

If anyone is looking for a Pyr in BC or Alberta, perhaps even Washington...let's talk.

Pics to come but right now they are all a mess of white buried in more white fur...doesn't exactly make for great pictures.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 28, 2013)

Well there, a big congrats for you and Winnie!  Can't wait for the pictures!

My Rhodesian Ridgeback is due the end of September.  It will be her first litter as well as my first midwife to a dog.  Wish me luck.  I'd be thrilled for any number of pups as long as they are all healthy.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2013)

Pics of a big white furry rug are perfectly acceptable!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats to  you and Winnie!  Wow that's a big litter!  
I hope all goes well and Winnie gets a little less protective with her new babies.  Being that she is young and this is her first I'm sure she is quite confused. It's all instinct coming out!

Pictures please....!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!  Sorry for your loss.  But sounds like Winnie is doing a great job!


----------



## woodsie (Sep 1, 2013)

I finally got some pics...although not great ones...lost my camera and had to take it with my phone.


----------



## cindyg (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that's pretty darn adorable!  Congratulations.


----------



## Animallovers1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Awe they are cute


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 1, 2013)

Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2013)

There's smooch kissy marks on my computer screen!!


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 2, 2013)

what a great nursery set up.


----------



## woodsie (Sep 3, 2013)

bj taylor said:
			
		

> what a great nursery set up.


thanks....I wasn't sure what to do exactly so I used straw bales but I have had a couple stinkers squeak through the bales so have stuffed the joints with small logs and now have graduated to a 2x6 blocking the entrance as they were squirming there way over the 4" fence post I had laying across the entrance. I love the Costco kennel/dog run set up...it has been so valubale as a quarantine, dog detention, lambing jug and now whelping pen...plus it is 15' off my bedroom window so I can shine a flashlight and check on them in the middle of the night, without leaving the house! I know you all wish you would have thought of that one! 

The only trouble is I have to let her out in order for her to run around and bark, do her business...unfortunately she keeps going back into the massive tunnel she dug as she really would prefer to be in the cool dirt 15 feet underground. Today I was staring down the hole that I had blocked with a bucket as I could not find her anywhere...I pulled the bucket and called down the hole a couple minutes later I can see the white head in the shadows...she starts whining and wiggling as I call her to come up...she's stuck...she turns sideways and starts paddling dirt out of the way until she wriggles herself free and makes the next 8 feet up to the surface...CRAZY DOG! She doesn't know that she's not back to her pregnancy figure yet! 

In her defense, she emerges with a cool coat, it must be like a fridge down there because her fur actually feels cold when she comes up...I'm sure she would haul her puppies down the hole if she had the chance! I'm going to take a measuring tape and actually see how deep it goes because it has to be one for the record books!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 3, 2013)

I love their ears!  So cute.  

And how smart of momma.  That hole sounds like a nice place to hang out and stay cool.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha, my GP has holes under the deck-one at each end. When it rains, they fill up with water and it flushes her out. But then the water cools it back off and back under the deck she goes. I also water her holes to give her cool relief from the heat. The darn chickens go in her holes too!  So I don't let them out of the coop/run until mid to late afternoon or else they would lay under the deck and I wouldn't get any eggs!


----------

